

Listen to “Bhutanese passport” article at en.wikipedia.org, is it a joke? - kenrick95
http://imgur.com/gallery/RUeVw7I

======
kenrick95
Link to article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhutanese_passport](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhutanese_passport)
Link to sound file that reads the article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bhutanese_Passport-1.ogg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bhutanese_Passport-1.ogg)
Bonus, link to the proposal of deletion:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Files_for_deletion/2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Files_for_deletion/2015_January_18#File:Bhutanese_Passport-1.ogg)

